

Ask HN: What browser do you develop in? - benblodgett

I have used Chrome for the last couple years, mainly because Firefox&#x27;s developer tools were a bit behind when I made the switch.<p>This was fine for awhile, but now Chrome is blocking http css&#x2F;jss on an https domain (I understand this makes sense in production) but for staging it means I have to purchase multiple wildcard ssls for our distributed system.<p>So what are others using? Anything with strong developer tools and relaxed ssl settings?
======
valarauca1
Relaxed SSL settings isn't something I'd seek out in a browser. I know its
such a pain to actually set up your SSL certificates correctly, but do you
want to get hacked?

------
michaelbuckbee
Can you explain or point to the Chrome issue? Very curious.

------
dClauzel
elinks, with strict TLS and DNSSEC.

“Relaxed” TLS is as good as no TLS, when you need to protect privacy.

